# Spares for Wingamm Micros



## DACA (Jan 11, 2007)

I have a Wingamm Micros and need to obtain some spares . Has anyone info on any good dealers to contact. There are no Wingamm dealers in the UK. Many thanks Dave Grant


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Always loved Wingamm but never bought....last saw a Micro at a CC site in Dumfries and Galloway in September......Sorry...I woffle :roll:

I imagine a Dutch or German dealer would be your best bet....worth a 'Google' :wink:

PS. There is a Belgium dealer on their front page:-

Wingamm

Dealer map.


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

These were selling them 2 years ago.

Wingamm Micros kindly supplied for evaluation by:
Wayfarers Estates Ltd, The Street, St Nicholas at Wade, Nr Birchington, Kent CT7 ONP (tel: 01843 845888; e-mail: [email protected];
web site: www.wingamm.com)

Regards


----------



## DACA (Jan 11, 2007)

*Micros*



 brandywine said:


> These were selling them 2 years ago.
> 
> Wingamm Micros kindly supplied for evaluation by:
> Wayfarers Estates Ltd, The Street, St Nicholas at Wade, Nr Birchington, Kent CT7 ONP (tel: 01843 845888; e-mail: [email protected];
> ...


Thanks for the info but unfortunately they no longer trade and there is no agent in this country for this make of van. This is a pity as the van is extremely good and I am sure that it would sell in this country again.
Regards Dave


----------



## HODGE (Jan 2, 2007)

*Wingamm parts*

Not certain if this lady and gent are still importing / seeling Wingamm , but had a card approx 18 months ago

Eileen and Derek Nesbitt , Leisure Vehicles ( .co.uk ?/) 01270 879 444


----------



## DACA (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Wingamm parts*

Thanks for that info again you are quite correct but unfortunately they also have stopped importing as agents for Wingamm many thanks for your interest Dave Grantquote="HODGE"]Not certain if this lady and gent are still importing / seeling Wingamm , but had a card approx 18 months ago

Eileen and Derek Nesbitt , Leisure Vehicles ( .co.uk ?/) 01270 879 444[/quote]


----------



## dragonflyer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Wingamm Spares*

I have just noticed this post.

Regretfully as DACA is not a subscriber I am unable to send him a private message.


----------

